# just tested my brand spanking new tank



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

i got p.h of 7.8 and an ammonia level of zero.....is this good for new world cichlids?? i plan on adding them on tuesday just waiting for my tank to fully cycle....and whats a good temp ive got it at about 82 degrees fahrenheit right now


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

naw thats how mine was no lvls they will sky rocket after a while with a huge lvl of amonia and nirate and such your cichlids will be close to dead prolly....


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

i shroom i said:


> naw thats how mine was no lvls they will sky rocket after a while with a huge lvl of amonia and nirate and such your cichlids will be close to dead prolly....


 exactly


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

well then how do i drop the levels from sky rocketing?! i dont want them to die that quick


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You need to cycle your tank or use bio-spira and folow the directions on the product....I have never used the stuff but have heard some pretty good things about it.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

thanks


----------

